

Chrome can't scroll up today - cashman
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=66071

======
cashman
Since this morning, I've been unable to scroll upwards in a Chrome browser
window. Down, fine; up, no way. Strange. So, I went off to the Googles for a
solution, and found the ticket for the problem.

Amusingly, it looks like ~200 duplicates have been filed of this ticket, no
doubt by annoyed users like me.

Seems like an upstream problem from Webkit2, and it's been fixed in the next
build, so tomorrow we all should be able to scroll both ways again.

Funny how such a small thing can be so annoying though -- what did we do back
when we didn't have wheels on mice?

~~~
cd34
shift-spacebar

------
shawndumas
it's fixed now... (9.0.597.16)

